# Average Building Height for New York, London and Paris!



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Average Building Height for New York, London and Paris!

i have worked out the average building height for all buildings over 100m...

London...
Average Floor Count=34
Average Height (m)=136
Average Year of Construction=1982

New York...

Average Floor Count=38
Average Height (m)=142.6
Average Year of Construction=1971

Paris...
Average Floor Count=35
Average Height (m)=113
Average Year of Construction=1976


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

interesting, can u also calculate that for Chicago and the Future Dubai?


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

every building over 100m???
you got a database or somethin?


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very interesting,funny how Paris buildings have more floors than Londons but less meters


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Bori427 said:


> Very interesting,funny how Paris buildings have more floors than Londons but less meters


yeah i think that is because of celing height and space between floors etc...


----------



## pedrorosario (Mar 24, 2007)

Insteresting thread!!!

A bit old.However, I think it´s worth reviving it !


----------

